# Try a Can Of Eureka Fluid Film



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

All PlowSite members who live within the Continental United States and have never tried Fluid Film® can now get a sample can for free! For a limited time, Eureka Chemical Company is offering free sample cans to members of the PlowSite Community to discover for themselves why Fluid Film is the worldwide standard for corrosion prevention and the only product to use for winter applications.

Fluid Film was developed and perfected to stop the highly corrosive effects of salts, fertilizers, herbicides and pesticides on all metal surfaces. Fluid Film will not freeze and stays slick in sub-zero temperatures, making it an excellent snow release agent and ice inhibitor. It will keep snow and ice from sticking or building up on any metal surface, and continues to lubricate in the coldest of conditions.

Fluid Film will keep locks from freezing, will protect battery terminals for at least a year and is an excellent vehicle undercoating; helping to protect your truck or car from moisture and road salt. It is great for salt spreaders, guns, tools, plows, snow blowers, snow shovels, etc…The list goes on and on.

The perfect product for winter applications: Ask for your free can today. Just send an email to [email protected] and tell him you saw this post on PlowSite.com.


----------



## NEWENGLAND (Oct 16, 2003)

*Fluid Film*

This is Great Stuff. I picked up a little sample can of Fluid Fild down at the New Orleans WorkBoat show and we used it on the rusted trailerhitch.

It melted the rust right off and loosened up the hitch nicley.

I also recommend spraying it on your Hunting equipment  as It is made from natural sheep lanolin and does not scare deer away as it is a natural smell.

Really could use some more if you want to mail some extra samples.

Spray it on your Snowplow to keep down the rust from road salts!

Im gonna have to try it on my frozzen padlocks on the pickup truc. Its 20 below zero out right now!

Capt Walt


----------

